# Blank is to Blank as Blank is to Blank



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

You probably remember these from exams like the SAT, ACT, or other school exams. You would get a question in the form: *Blank is to Blank as Blank is to Blank*. Then you fill in the blanks. You could call them analogies or parallels.

The idea for this thread is to write your own parallel or pose one as a question that people could use to discuss or as a point of exploration.

Some examples:

*Bernstein (conductor) is to Mahler as _________ (conductor) is to Brahms (a question to be discussed)*

or another could be:

*Debussy is to Messiaen as Schoenberg is to _____________ (another question)*

*Beethoven's Fifth is to the Romantic Era as Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring is to the 20th century.*

You could go in 1000 different directions:

*Grieg's Wedding Day at Troldhaugen is to Happiness as ___________ is to Sadness.*

Anyhoo, you get the idea. Please try to discuss and expound on your posts!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

In my opinion answers to yours:

George Szell.

Stockhausen.

Barber's Adagio for Strings.


Here's a couple:

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier is to piano as _______ is to violin. 

Mahler is to Shostakovich as Mozart is to ________.

Wagner is to Brahms as Debussy is to ______.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

_Grieg's Wedding Day at Troldhaugen is to Happiness as Schubert's Winterreise is to Sadness.

Beethoven's Fifth is to the Romantic Era as John Cage is to Buddhism.

Debussy is to Messiaen as Schoenberg is to Thelonious Monk._

_Silence is to Applause as Applause is to Silence._


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Here's a couple:
> 
> Wagner is to Brahms as Debussy is to ______.


Mendelssohn............


----------

